# rosy barbs and guppies



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

hello.im new to keeping fish and i had this question.would rosy barbs be good tank mates for guppies:?:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, no they wouldn't.
Rosys are very tame compared to most barbs, but they're still barbs.


----------

